# Euro S6 Recaro interior swap



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Finally got it done!!
On the hot and humid July 4th, my budddy Mikey (Mikes72sb from Vortex and VW enthusiast) came over and provided his hands and muscles to help get the project done. 
Some photos from the install:*
*This is how it started:*








*This is what was inside:*
















*Front and rear seats removed and then a complete vacuuming*
















*Front seats installed:*








*Matching rears installed:*








*Even got a bonus Euro lollipop in one of the doorpanels:*








*We went through a case of Brisk Iced Tea and a roll of Bounty (wiping up the sweat).
Afterwards, 45 minutes worth of Lexol treatment and the seats were buttery smooth, and all shipping indentations in the leather smoothed out. Absolute heaven!! I've gone into the car just to sit in them without even starting the car.*
*And while we were 'modding', we threw on a set of smoked side markers for a bonus:*








*Thanks again for your help Mikey*


----------



## MikeyLikesVW (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*

Wow...I must have. Where did u find the seats? $?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (MikeyLikesVW)*

They're nice seats to look at, but they are HEAVEN to sit in







Ask me how I know








Glad to be of assistance, Steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (MikeyLikesVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeyLikesVW* »_Wow...I must have. Where did u find the seats? $?

They found me...I was bidding on another set from Ebay in Germany. I wound up losing the auction, but the seller of these contacted me.
And $...I'm trying not to think about it...mucho!


----------



## luzak551 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*








wow very nice !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Damn.....those are pimp, especially having the rears too....nice job....

Sean


----------



## MikeyLikesVW (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

Did everything go in without issue? All the wiring matched up?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_Damn.....those are pimp, especially having the rears too....nice job....

Sean

Thanks Sean....getting the rears was really what clinched me going for it. People who have recently seen the car, get in the front, have a big smile on their face, then look around inside and spot the matching rears. The jaw-dropped look on their faces is priceless.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (MikeyLikesVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeyLikesVW* »_Did everything go in without issue? All the wiring matched up?

Yes, everything went in without a major issue. Wiring harnesses matched right up. It did trip the 'AIR BAG' light on steady. I will get to VAGCOM that tonight, and see whats up.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*


----------



## Qtrocar (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*

You guys did a great job swapping the seats for the Euro versions, but in the list of replies, I never saw any information about where the seats were purchased. I'm trying to get a set of the Recaro Style XL seats, but the folks at Recaro US don't want to sell them here in the US, trying to force us to buy the standard Style (which is not as tall).
So, I'm interested in how you were able to get hold of these seats. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Cliff


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (A6_4.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A6_4.2* »_ but in the list of replies, I never saw any information about where the seats were purchased. 
So, I'm interested in how you were able to get hold of these seats. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Cliff

I did put this:

_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
They found me...I was bidding on another set from Ebay in Germany. I wound up losing the auction, but the seller of these contacted me.


I will IM you the sellers info (from Germany), to see if he can source what you are looking for.


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*

Very nice bro!!! 
You should finish this post off by posting other pictures of your ride!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Justin
BTW: Check your PM.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (Justin-R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin-R32* »_Very nice bro!!! 

Thanks










_Quote, originally posted by *Justin-R32* »_
You should finish this post off by posting other pictures of your ride!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Justin


Alright...here's one of my favorites, never posted before:


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*

those seats are great i gotta try out the back seats........some ones comin home with another trophy if we have class at waterfest


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Thanks









Alright...here's one of my favorites, never posted before:









Hotness my friend. Hotness!!


----------



## nepa (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*

That looks sick, Enjoy.
Sending IM about your club.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*

That's a fresh-ass pic. Your ride is definitely the Hotness...


----------



## Qtrocar (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*

I"ve been trying to locate some nice Recaro seats for my A6, and having a really tough time. Through the Audi club of Northern Cal (Golden Gate Audi Club) I was introduced to Terry Griffin, who owns and operates Griffin Motor Werke. 
I have been working with Terry for about a month now, and he's been able to work out a deal with Recaro North America to let him import the new Recaro Style XL. This is the same as the Recaro Style, but about 60mm larger. For us tall drivers, this is the only after-market seat, from any manufacturer that we can fit comfortably in.
Terry has ordered some, and I'm expecting the seat to come in some time in the next 60 days. Terry told me that he ordered a pretty good stock pile of these things, so if you're tall, and are looking for a great, top-of-the-line seat, then this baby is for you.
You can find Griffen Motor Werke at http://www.g-werke.com, or you can send email to Terry at [email protected] Unfortunately, it looks like the "contact us" link on the website is not working properly.
When I get the new seats, and have updated my A6, I'll be sure to post some pictures. 
Thanks again for starting all of this off for us.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_That's a fresh-ass pic. Your ride is definitely the Hotness...

Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm sitting on a few more pics, but waiting to see if they will be mag-published.
Gonna start the stereo project soon.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*

Interior looks sick man! I am thinking of doing this in an S6 avant.. did anyone spot the Shokan Avant at Waterfest? I here are some pics for reference.. I was wondering if it was a S6 Avant with RS6 bumper & engine cover or an imported RS6 Avant? Anyone know? 
Here are some pics of the car in question:


----------



## bedesone (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (910_Industries)*

Probably the real deal...
look at the side skirts, trim under the headlights, brakes, interior, bumpers, etc....


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (bedesone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedesone* »_Probably the real deal...
look at the side skirts, trim under the headlights, brakes, interior, bumpers, etc....

Yeah.. I checked out their site after and found out the story behind it. It is the real deal.. one of the only RS6 Avants in the US







Lucky!


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*









Love this picture bro!!
Yo, I sent you a PM too!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_Interior looks sick man! 

Thanks! Much appreciated.

_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_ did anyone spot the Shokan Avant at Waterfest?I was wondering if it was a S6 Avant with RS6 bumper & engine cover or an imported RS6 Avant? Anyone know? 


I saw the Shokan RS6 in person. I have been following it's 'story' since they first got it. It is a real RS6 Avant that they restored. 
Check out Shokan.com if you want to read the whole story on it.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (Justin-R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin-R32* »_
Love this picture bro!!


*Thanks*







....here's a nice one from Waterfest 12 in the Fourtitude gallery.


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (5speed6)*

I read the writeup on the RS6 Avant.. anyone have any actual numbers on those things in the US? I know the sedans were a limited production in 2003.. but were any Avants shipped over or was that a special import?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Euro S6 Recaro interior swap (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_I read the writeup on the RS6 Avant.. anyone have any actual numbers on those things in the US? I know the sedans were a limited production in 2003.. but were any Avants shipped over or was that a special import?

No RS6 Avants were made to be sold here. That one came here due to someone with connections and $$$$.
I believe the production numbers for 2003 Sedans are 800.


----------

